# riding items for sell



## dave the wave (Aug 30, 2011)

these items are for sell.call: evan hatcher cycle 763-477-6959.


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 30, 2011)

here's some more pics.


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 30, 2011)

here's some more pics.


----------



## MartyW (Aug 30, 2011)

How much for this one (not the tricycle) shipped to 92103





Ooops now I see that I am supposed to call.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 31, 2011)

Very nice collection of trikes, pedal vehicles, and wagons you've acquired. Wish I were in a position to make an offer on a couple of them, but funds are low and room is scarce at the moment.

Dave


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 1, 2011)

MartyW said:


> How much for this one (not the tricycle) shipped to 92103
> 
> 
> 
> ...




marty call the num.posted.


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 18, 2013)

bump bump.....


----------

